# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εικόνας & Ήχου >  >  Rare MIJ Arion DDS-4 Digital Delay & Sampler (1980s)

## Sigal

Rare MIJ Arion DDS-4 Digital Delay & Sampler (1980s) *150€*

Το Arion DDS-4 Stereo Digital Delay και δειγματολήπτης (μέχρι 4 δευτερόλεπτα) κυκλοφόρησε από τον Arion το 1982.  
Έχει στερεοφωνικό διακόπτη .Αυτό είναι ένα κλασικό πεντάλ από τη δεκαετία του '80. 
Δεν περιέχεται τροφοδοτικό.
*Made In Japan*  
It has a record function with 4 delay ranges:     a basic sampler to create loops     you can use it as a delay pedal     it uses a 9v battery and has one instrumental input     one input for a remote trigger pedal and two outputs

36280158_399271300553739_5536210920398651392_n.jpg 36189276_399271323887070_2957658219696095232_n.jpg 36114311_399271363887066_6710898868290060288_n.jpg 36248050_399271340553735_3905622789721161728_n.jpg

----------

